# Man cave



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

Pics of my new man cave.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice little area you got there.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Great little set up you've got there!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I think your monitor is to small...lol


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice. I wish I had one


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

smokem said:


> I think your monitor is to small...lol


I was thinking the same thing, I want one of those lol


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice!!!!! and cozy


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

The monitor is a 37 inch HD LCD. This is the only room I smoke in so 
I wanted to have computer and TV in it. This way I can watch Armed Forces Net tv while the wife watches her japanese channels in the living room.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweeeeet.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Very cool, YTford-san..

Typical Japanese room, but great setup..!!

I saw your drink on your desk..

Ever try the other Yamazaki singles?


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

chinomalo said:


> Very cool, YTford-san..
> 
> Typical Japanese room, but great setup..!!
> 
> ...


Yes I like the 15 Yamazaki very much but cho takai (very expensive). So the 10 yr Hakushu is my go to its very close to a favorite scoth of mine (McCallans 12 Oak Cask). Ive also got some of the 17 yr Hibiki


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

ytford said:


> Yes I like the 15 Yamazaki very much but cho takai (very expensive). So the 10 yr Hakushu is my go to its very close to a favorite scoth of mine (McCallans 12 Oak Cask). Ive also got some of the 17 yr Hibiki


I picked up some Mc for cheap when I was there.. 17 year old Hibiki is the bomb! My cousin loves that stuff..

I also picked up a couple of bottles of Lagavulin 16 year old.. The best single islay, IMHO.. Also, Four Roses is very cheap for a great drink..

Nomitai! (drink!) Kanpai! (cheers!)


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

chinomalo said:


> I picked up some Mc for cheap when I was there.. 17 year old Hibiki is the bomb! My cousin loves that stuff..
> 
> I also picked up a couple of bottles of Lagavulin 16 year old.. The best single islay, IMHO.. Also, Four Roses is very cheap for a great drink..
> 
> Nomitai! (drink!) Kanpai! (cheers!)


I have a local shop that special orders Dalmore cigar malt and Dalwhinie 15 for me. Sake Bito (love Alchohol)

Kampai(cheers)


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Sweet setup. Nice humi too.

Are you on a higher floor, or are window coverings not used where you are?

Just curious.


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

cybervee said:


> Sweet setup. Nice humi too.
> 
> Are you on a higher floor, or are window coverings not used where you are?
> 
> Just curious.


Im on a second floor of my house but I hadnt gotten around to putting curtains in they are very expensive here. Theres two other humis under the desk.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice spot you got there!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

ytford said:


> I have a local shop that special orders Dalmore cigar malt and Dalwhinie 15 for me. Sake Bito (love Alchohol)
> 
> Kampai(cheers)


Sake Bito, me, too... LOL!

Thats great they can order it for you.. Perfect setup..


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

Wtg!!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish I had a man cave, but instead I have two baby caves (which isn't all bad either!).

At least I can smoke outside in the warm Florida weather whenever I want!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very cool! Everything you need - and all within arm's reach!:biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet room


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

very nice! 

a mancave is on the top of my priority list for when the wife and i are looking for our next house. it should go over great with the wife!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

so this is *THE* spot. awesome!!!


----------



## GRACE (Apr 9, 2008)

*Hi From Ft Lauderdale Fla*

:teacher:Very nice spot you have there, I see you love as me, smoke and have some whiskey or brandy after that. Get my cigars at Solocigars and the drink at the closer liquor store from my apartment. Here is Grace, another cuban cigar smoker, let me know please about your favorite habano brand and your experiences with it.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats awesome! What a man cave. Love the computer screen!!


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Man cave? More like Man Sanctuary! Tobacco, video games, and whiskey. Why would you ever come out?

Oh, right, _work._


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice getaway space ,but whats up with the Marleboro menthol ,on the corner yuck!!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice setup. Your wife ought to be able to see that monitor from downstairs.


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

Many Leather Bound Books....and smells of rich mahogany...... Very nice man cave indeed, by the looks oh it you could hold up for the winter quite comfortably in it


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice, very nice


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice man!! Looks like a great chill room


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

paint said:


> Nice getaway space ,but whats up with the Marleboro menthol ,on the corner yuck!!


Wife smokes menthols


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

nice but where's the frig??????


----------

